# 23-year-old Windows 3.1 system failure crashed Paris airport



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

I found it interesting that an airport in paris would choose to use windows 3.1 instead of a newer OS like XP, 7 or 10. I think they need to do some serious updating on there equipment. 


> A Paris airport was forced to shut down earlier this month after a computer running Windows 3.1, a prehistoric operating system from 23 years ago, crashed in bad weather.
> 
> Planes were grounded on November 7 for several hours at Paris' Orly airport, one of the busiest in the region, after _un ancien ordinateur_ known as DECOR, which links air traffic control systems with France's main weather bureau, stopped working.


http://www.zdnet.com/article/a-23-year-old-windows-3-1-system-failure-crashed-paris-airport/


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Dang...


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Windows 3.1? Yikes! 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

I never even used it....my first pc was DOS then next was windows 95


----------

